# M1 Garand



## pardus (Feb 28, 2007)

I want one, I also dont want to spend $1,000.

CMP is not a source anymore, (not that I was eligable anyway being a damn foreigner).

Anyone have any G2 on where I can get one?

Dont need a pristine one but dont want a shagged one either, I can replace wood but want a good bore.

Thanks.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 28, 2007)

Gun Show the last one I was at had some really nice one and I now they did not cost a grand


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 28, 2007)

throw a want ad up in the classifieds, never know who's looking  http://shadowspearmedia.com/classifieds


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 28, 2007)

There was a time when you get surplus M-1s real cheap through the Springfield Armory.

Those days are long gone.


----------



## DDSSDV (Feb 28, 2007)

Join the NRA but your gonna have to deal with the politics. Cheap.


----------



## pardus (Mar 1, 2007)

DDSSDV said:


> Join the NRA but your gonna have to deal with the politics. Cheap.



My boss is a memeber, do they have a shop or something?


----------



## PurduePara203 (Mar 1, 2007)

I picked one up at a gun show in Indy for $525.  The stock was a little dinged up but I'm fine with that, after all it was a service rifle and as far as I'm concerned, replacing it would look nice but it would take away from this particular weapons history.  The bore was dirty as hell when I got it and I was a little aversive about what all the carbon might be hiding (IE: pitting, shallow groves in the rifling, etc.)  After I got it home I hit it hard with wipe-out bore cleaner and it took out a shitload of copper residue but aside from that the bore looked good.  The mouth of the chamber is worn but it still good for a few thousand rounds.  When/if it does finally get to the point where its not safe to use, I've been told you can purchase a new barrel from Springfield Arms.  Sure it takes away from the overall nostalgia of the weapon but at least I could still use it.  Anyhow, as old and dinged up as it is, she's still a shooter.  I haven't had any trouble hitting anything under 300 yards using standard iron sights (provided the farthest ranges that are within a reasonable driving distance around here are all about 300 yds or less).  Decently priced Garands are out there, you just have to look and be prepared to do a little work on it.


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2007)

I've done a bit of looking and asking and Ive put a bid in on a .308 Garand $800.

I would prefer that caliber as it'll be the same ammo as my FN's.


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 24, 2007)

The prices on Garand's are crazy.  I picked up mine for $250 20 or so years ago.  Rebarrel in .308.  Looks like a POS but shoots good enough for me.


----------



## gunslinger (May 24, 2007)

You might try a wanted to buy ad in 'Shotgun News".


----------



## EATIII (May 24, 2007)

On the Advertisement Gunbroker.com, Their are a couple for 650,but in 30-06

CLICK ON THE ADDS


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 24, 2007)

EATIII said:


> On the Advertisement Gunbroker.com, Their are a couple for 650,but in 30-06
> 
> CLICK ON THE ADDS


 
Clicking the ads doesnt do anything anymore. However if you click the gun broker link and register, the site makes a buck lol.


----------



## EATIII (May 24, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Clicking the ads doesnt do anything anymore. However if you click the gun broker link and register, the site makes a buck lol.



Well Damn PL you got to Disseminate that info.lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 24, 2007)

I did, in like 5 threads lol ;)


----------



## EATIII (May 24, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I did, in like 5 threads lol ;)



OK I'm a ROCK.lol


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2007)

I got an M1 Garand in .308, cost $800.

Trying to get a stock for it as the one it came with was fucked up.

Thanks to all.


----------



## JBS (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, I'm too late for this thread.  I'm selling my M-1.

Mine is a little bit beat up, but still in "good" shape- which is how I recieved it.  I'm pretty sure it has seen actual service.  It even has a RACK number painted on the stock; apparently it was once issued, or at least the stock was.  I bought it from an old Marine- himself a collector, and I'd love to find out more about its history, but I've lost contact with the guy.  When I bought it, it's history wasn't important to me, so I really didn't ask many questions.  Years later, I find myself just a tiny bit slower to buy without knowing about where the piece is from and whose hands its been in.  Wish I'd asked those questions.

Ah well, anyway...

I'll post a pic of it later.  I know this isn't a buy-sell thread, but maybe someone will be able to tell me something about this weapon by looking at the pic.


----------



## Sdiver (Nov 19, 2007)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> Wow, I'm too late for this thread.  I'm selling my M-1.
> 
> Mine is a little bit beat up, but still in "good" shape- which is how I received it.  I'm pretty sure it has seen actual service.  It even has a RACK number painted on the stock; apparently it was once issued, or at least the stock was.  I bought it from an old Marine- himself a collector, and I'd love to find out more about its history, but I've lost contact with the guy.  When I bought it, it's history wasn't important to me, so I really didn't ask many questions.  Years later, I find myself just a tiny bit slower to buy without knowing about where the piece is from and whose hands its been in.  Wish I'd asked those questions.
> 
> ...



I've got a book about the M1's, from 1936-1957. It has all the serial numbers in it from all M1s that came out in that time period.

It helped me research mine.

I found mine at a gun store sitting on a rack with 2 others. 1 was fresh from the box, probably out of Greece, cost $1200. The 2nd one was on consignment for $1400. It was old enough that it had a Springfield serial number with 6 digits.

Mine had a Winchester serial number, 7 digits, but found out more about it after, disassembling it and seeing the other serial numbers. 

The story of the gun was, some guy had it in his basement for the past 40 plus years, never really using it, and decided to just get rid of it, so he took it to this gun store and sold it to them, to which the gun store just put it out on a rack for a set price. (I'll tell you the price later. I don't want to upset Tony too early.....yet).

Anyway, the serial numbers to look for are.....The main serial number that you see in front of the rear sites. The Receiver, the Bolt, the Trigger Housing, the Hammer, the Op Rod Handle, and the Barrel.

I found on mine that the main serial number "Winchester 1617840", came out of the Winchester factory in April of '45. The Receiver and Bolt also came out of Winchester, same time period. The Op Rod Handle, Hammer, Barrel, and Trigger Housing, came out of Springfield, between '44 and '45. The only "generic" thing on the gun is the safety, which came out of Harvester, sometime after '54. It even still had a post Korean War cleaning kit in the stock. 

The only thing missing on it where the "Cartouche", or stamps, on the stock, to show that it had been proof tested for Korea. But after taking it to the Crossroads Gun Show last year, and talking with several people that know about M1s, I was told, that they were probably sanded off at a later date. One guy even showed me, that the stock was from Springfield, just by the cut. So what we determined was, this gun came out at the end of WWII and was placed in service, and stayed in service through the Korean War. Whether it saw action, don't know. It could have been some Soldier's/Marines weapon, that didn't see action, but was posted elsewhere. But I like to think that this baby did indeed, see action and fire off a few rounds "In Anger". Now how it got to that guys basement, is where the trail drys up.

So if you've those serial numbers, or any others that you can find, I'll be happy to look them up.

BTW....the Cost of my M1. The gun store it it marked for $599.00. I said nice gun. Put it back on the rack, came back 5 days later, when they had a sale going on, and talked them down to......*$475.00*. Seeing that I was going to be picking up several other things, rounds, gun case, targets, ect.
At the Gun Show, I had one guy offer me *$1600.00* cash for it, right there. 

I said NO. I like this gun. >:{


----------



## JBS (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW!

Ask and ye shall recieve, eh?

Super- I'll send you the numbers by Thursday of this week!  I'd love to see what you can tell me about it, thanks brother.

Maybe it's just me, but I think there are few things cooler than knowing just how much history there can be in a single rifle.  Frankly, its amazing to me.



> Now how it got to that guys basement, is where the trail drys up.



You'd have to find that guy, load him up on some Jack Daniels; then I bet he'd tell you.


----------



## Sdiver (Nov 19, 2007)

Anytime Bro. Hope I can help.

If you're interested, here's the same book through Amazon....

http://www.amazon.com/M1-Garand-1936-1957-4th/dp/1882391195

This book pulls apart the M1, piece by piece. An awesome book for the M1 owner.




JoeBlackSpade said:


> You'd have to find that guy, load him up on some Jack Daniels; then I bet he'd tell you.



That would be a good idea but, I think the guy might be dead. I'll have to dig him up one way or the other. >:{


----------



## JBS (Nov 20, 2007)

> I'll have to *dig* him up one way or the other.



:doh:

In that case bring a bottle of Jack and your entrenching tool.


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.fulton-armory.com/tea/m1serial.htm

Mine is a 1943 model.

Sdiver, man that is an EXCELLENT price! good for you!


----------

